# 101 years old and still riding on Bicycle race!



## lalogne (Jun 20, 2013)

Good morning ,

Congratulations to Robert Marchand - 101 years old - 
always on bicycle :


http://www.lamastre.net/2013/06/17/lardechoise-a-desaignes-2013

Nature is wonderful
Joel


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have a bicycle but I expect to still be growing a garden when I'm 101. That is my current plan anyway.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2013)

lalogne said:


> Good morning ,
> 
> Congratulations to Robert Marchand - 101 years old -
> always on bicycle :
> ...



Excuse my ignorance  ... where is this?   France?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> *Old guy / young gals*



Heck, if I had THAT kind of motivation I'd CRAWL the entire course! :love_heart: 

Marchand also set a speed record last year in the newly-created "Over 100" category - he rode 15.1 miles on an indoor track in 60 minutes. That's impressive. 

Actually, that they even HAVE an "Over 100" category is impressive!


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 28, 2013)

Is he the only one in that Over 100 category? I hope not, that would be bad for the competitive spirit in us all.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 28, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't have a bicycle but I expect to still be growing a garden when I'm 101. That is my current plan anyway.



Yeah, but Rkunsaw, do you think the chickies will turn out for turnips and squash?layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 29, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Yeah, but Rkunsaw, do you think the chickies will turn out for turnips and squash?layful:



That's also part of my plan. I'll expect to see you with your basket.ld:


----------

